# What is the best way to bond metal to metal?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I think they call it "welding"


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't need anything that strong, plus I don't know how to weld.

Is there any epoxy that will work? How about that gorilla glue?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

JB Weld works for most metal to metal applications quite well.

DM


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> JB Weld works for most metal to metal applications quite well.
> 
> DM


Thanks!

That should work.


----------



## oarfish (Mar 17, 2010)

This is a quart size from Home Depot.
It sticks well to metals wood and plastics and it is waterproof.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Bondo is pretty much used for filling, it doesn'treally do a good job at bonding pieces of metal togeather. JB weld works pretty good and so does PC-7, but it takes longer to cure.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

There are epoxy's available at auto paint supply stores which _may _do what you want. A lot of auto body work now is done by epoxying the metal panels together. These are not really cheap, but hold really good. David


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

One part polurethane will also work, especially if the joined pieces need to flex a little.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Mar 30, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> JB Weld works for most metal to metal applications quite well.
> 
> DM


x2...I use it often and it amazes me every time. I just bought the JB QUICK version and have yet to try it, im curious if its as strong as the JB WELD version...


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

abefroman said:


> What is the best way to bond metal to metal?
> 
> It does not need to be superstrong
> 
> TIA


 
Concensus is JB Weld. 
This is my first post so I don't know if the forum will let me post a link but I'm going to try. There is kind of a neat website with a lookup function on it for joining two kinds of material. If my link doesn't take, try google for "This to That"
http://www.thistothat.com/cgi-bin/glue.cgi?lang=en&this=Metal&that=Metal
Seems to take :thumbup:


----------

